# can i use play ground sand as a planted tank substrate?



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

i want to make a low light planted tank so can i use it?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest using play sand first because it's insanely hard to clean out completely, second it doesn't sink as fast, therefore really prone to getting into your filters and messing up your impeller. I strongly suggest pool filter sand, (white silica sand) it's beautiful, and it sinks really fast, so you don't have to worry about it getting into your filter too much.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

i already have it cleaned. the sand was from my cichlid tank. and i am not using any power filter. i am using a sponge filter because the tank is for shrimps.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep, play sand can make a great planted substrate. You may want to invest in some MTS for substrate aeration.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

SAMhap said:


> i already have it cleaned. the sand was from my cichlid tank. and i am not using any power filter. i am using a sponge filter because the tank is for shrimps.


In that case, it's perfect, best of luck with the new setup!


----------

